# Nissan Philippines



## Darth_Illidan (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi to everyone! I've been reading alot about the forum topics here, they're all great! Problem is, some of the parts, and materials that most people mention here are not available here in this part of the world. 

I'm located here in Manila, Philippines, and most of you guys out there are either from continental USA or somewhere else. Well if anyone there is from my location, I think we can help each other out better regarding our beloved Nissan Rides, if we can, if its possible, to have a local group for Nissan Enthusiast. Here in the Philippines they have a local Toyota owners club etc, whatever, I don't know the exact name, it would be good to have our own version of local Nissan Group. 

Just my two cents.

:newbie:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

hi, welcoome to the boards! you'll find a lot of info here, so search before you post anything. 



on another note, i was thinking about something the other say. i remember a while bacl on another forum that someone posted pics of cars from theh philipines, like skylines, silvias, etc. but these cars were left hand drive? i was wondering if they were real of if he had just rotated them, could you give me some info on this?


----------



## Darth_Illidan (Jan 28, 2007)

yes! cars here in the philippines are left hand drives, it's the standard here. I might post the pics of my old-skool sentra, it's a left hand drive!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ok, i couldn't remember if i had seen it or if i was just imagining something. cause i remember seeing an S15 and a couple of R32's that were left hand drive. and sorry if the post i made was confusing, i was a little intoxicated.


----------



## Darth_Illidan (Jan 28, 2007)

It's alright! We're all good! Ride safe!


----------



## victr™ (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi you can also visit Nissan Club Philippines at Nissan Club Philippines - Home


----------

